# wow, what happened?



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

I made a batch of soap last night, using the cherry blossom fo from wholesalesupplies and it is almost a disaster. Everything was going fine until I put the scent in, then it started to get chunky in the pan. Can't remember what that's called. Accelerating? Anyways, I managed to get the mica swirled in and patted it smooth in my new loaf pan. Put the plastic wrap on and the lid and set it aside. I started to wash up and looked at the soap a few minutes later and - it was rising like a levithian out of it's mold! It was like super over yeasted bread dough. Later it fell into the mold but had a huge crater in the middle. I ended up scraping the extra soap off the top and remelting it and filling the crater in like frosting, so it doesn't look half bad. 

Must have been the Fo, since I did the same recipe but without any scent earlier and it behaved perfectly. Wiered, huh? I have used that scent before but it was in a long rectangular pan and it behaved itself then. :/


----------



## Sondra (Oct 25, 2007)

Well for one thing in my meager experience once your scent starts accelerating I don't try to swirl in anything I just hurry up and get it in the mold and hope for the best


----------



## Kalne (Oct 25, 2007)

Me too with the accelerating. I don't try anything but getting it in the mold. LOL Sounds like yours overheated. I had one FO that would crack til I started keeping it cool (raised it up and put a fan on it). Now I have figured I can just leave it uncovered for the first couple hours then I can put a cover on and all is fine.


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Were your oils hotter than usual.. do you soap at room temp... etc.. 
with this oil if you plan on soaping it again.. I would try rtcp.. and see what happens... cool fast and do not allow it to gel.. 
Barbara


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

No, in fact I was following Vickie's methods and dissolved the lye in water and cooled it completely then added the frozen milk to the water. That warmed it up some, and the oils were barely warmed. I only warmed them enough to melt the cocoa butter. Then stick blended it all. It was pretty cool until I put the Fo in, then I could tell bad things were happening. It got very hot in the mold, very hot to my hand. 

The mold makes bars that are about 2 3/4 inches tall and about 3 inches wide, so maybe they trap more heat in. 

O.k. what's rtcp? 

How do you cool things fast? I thought about sticking it in the fridge and running away.... :lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 3, 2008)

Well it could be the fragrance that does this, some of them actually make the soap very hot and then you have results like this.. rtcp just means room temp cold process
Yep sit it outside right away or in the frig, stir in the fo with a spoon not a stick blender,
I have used cherry blossom and it did not do this, but was from a different supplier so not the same.. 
Barbara


----------



## NubianSoaps.com (Oct 26, 2007)

then added the frozen milk to the water.
....................

Vicki never said this 

Once your lye and water is melted and you have cooled it down to at least room temp, then add it to your melted butters and oils. Warmed oils to melt cocoa butter is hot, you needed to let it cool down, then add in your room temp lyewater...stick blend until everything is eulisified and then stir in your ROOM TEMPERATURE milk. Trace, then add your scent, with it being new I would have stirred it in so I could pour if I started to see problems.

I also don't bother with a swirl if problems start, and now if I see a problem I simply pour the whole thing into my waiting crock pot and HP it, sell my scent to a candle maker and find another scent or find that scent from another supplier.

There are soap gremlins, my first batch of Candle Science Cranberry Marmalade riced and completely seperated with the Walmart recipe (the recipe I use as my control). It went into the crockpot...I did try it one more time, especially since I had heard others have no problems with it and I have 5 POUNDS!!!! It went fine. So do try one more time, but do get a tried and true recipe, same mold, and technique down when trying new scents. Then once you have the scent down, change molds or recipes.


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 26, 2007)

Oh, my brain must have just added it in then. I can't keep track of soaping stuff anymore. The soap has an interesting marbled look to it now.


----------

